# Stahls Drawmate



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I know Stahls Drawmate software program is not available from Stahls. But does anyone happen to know of any other vendors that might stll be selling. I have searched the web, can not find it. Any help anyone has would be great.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Chino,

Check out;

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

it looks to be the same software from what i can tell. See the one called Direct Drive Studio it seems to have all those capabilities.

Another alternative (very much more expensive) is sold ty Digital Art Solutions called Smart Designs at;

Software: Automate complicated design processes

Scroll down the page to see the info about it.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have Direct Drive Studio, but I don't like it, it's kinda buggy. Don't have the bucks to put out on Smart Designs at the present time. 

Thanks for The Reply


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure what your use will be but...check xara.com


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

chino1 said:


> I have Direct Drive Studio, but I don't like it, it's kinda buggy. Don't have the bucks to put out on Smart Designs at the present time.
> 
> Thanks for The Reply


I think Direct Drive is Drawmate just the contract with the makers of the software ended and wasn't renewed. Happens all the time with software.

Anyway,

there was another program called autopilot. Not sure if it's still offered. It may now have merged with smart designs. But here's a link to some info i found so it may help;

AutoPilot 9 Info

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree with that. It is knda hard to get support for, have not seen an update since I got it. The AutoPilot looks what I'm looking for, thanks for the info. As always using themsg board is one of the best ways to get help and find information.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Effective January 1, 2004* Team Graphics officially discontinued all sales activities for all versions AutoPilot and offered a discounted upgrade path to newer versions of Smart Designer.
*
Just found this information on AutoPilot software:
Effective January 1, 2006* Team Graphics officially discontinued support for all versions AutoPilot.
*Effective March 1, 2007* all AutoPilot codes must be handeled via email or online activation. Phone based codes will no longer be given. Please consult the AutoPilot manual on how to activate AutoPilot.
*Effective January 1, 2008* no AutoPilot activation codes will be given via email and will only be handled within the software via online activation. I will keep this site up as long as I can, but I can make no promises of the activation system being compatible with future server upgrades. AutoPilot 10.11 can be activated online using the Web and Control ID's printed on the back of the AutoPilot box and on the CD case, directly under the the words "Do Not Lose These Numbers". I can no longer generate new Web or Control ID's.
I am sorry for these changes, but it has become too time consuming and cost prohibitive to continue offering support and codes for an old product that is not compatible with current operating systems and only runs with non-supported versions of CorelDRAW.
To upgrade to Smart Designer please contact DAS Sales at 1-800-959-7627 for special AutoPilot Customer Pricing.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

chino1 said:


> *Effective January 1, 2004* Team Graphics officially discontinued all sales activities for all versions AutoPilot .


Sorry to hear it. So that means only the Smart Designer X3 Product is available from them now.

It's more elaborate than Drawmate ever was. I have both. Right now I'm using an old version of Smart Designer and may upgrade one day. They change version a lot and so you find yourself constantly paying $$$ which gets to be pricey for a 1 person shop.

Again sorry that was the only other one i knew about.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Glad you gave me the info. Just finished an online demo, like you I'm a one man show. When I come up with the funds I will be purchasing smart design. The advertisements are on the mark, as far as I can seeas to what it can do.

Have you purchase a lot of the artwork etc, it is pricey?


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

chino1 said:


> Have you purchase a lot of the artwork etc, it is pricey?


I happen to be fortunately to be able to draw my own graphics as i need them. On occasion I buy from others companies but only if they allow me to display the graphics i want to use "on my website" covered with SAMPLE or other wording in low resolution so my customers can choose from it.

It's hard to find companies that will allow that so again i have started drawing my own stuff.

I have sent you a Private Message about graphics.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Every time I try to jump to private mail box it just loops back


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

chino1 said:


> Every time I try to jump to private mail box it just loops back


Sorry i should have said "I'm Sending You" a Private Msg as i had not sent it when i posted. I got inturrupted in the middle of sending the PM and didn't send it until now.

CHeck your Private Messages now

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Got it thanks a bunch.


----------



## Krislc52 (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone have Drawmate 9 or 10?


----------

